# My New 595!



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

After waiting since last November I finally got my new frame. I finished building it up today and tommorow I'll take it out for it's first spin. Ride report to follow. 

WBC


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Sweet looking ride! Give us the full specifications. What were you riding prior? If the 595 is everything they say it is...I'm sure your gonna like it. I have a 585 and am looking forward to adding a 595 to the stable.

p.s. How do you like your wheelset? What made you go with the Cane Creek vs. others? Any comparison to other deep section wheelsets? Thanks.


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

how do you like the ergomo?
love the classic drop bars, love the seat, love the wheels, very well done


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

You lucky bastard.  Looks awesome, can't wait to hear about the ride.


----------



## the seamus (Apr 12, 2004)

So that's what my 595 would look like with a white seat and white tape. Hmmm...

Nice looking bike, I'm sure you'll love it. I did 2.5hrs w/3800 feet of climbing on mine today. The 595 is either the fastest _comfortable _bike I've ever ridden, or the most comfortable _fast _bike I've ever ridden. Either way.


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*Ride Report*

Rock solid and smooth! are the words I can best describe it with. My previous ride was a Look 481sl. The main differences I noticed was the 595 was a smoother and more solid feeling. The biggest difference I noticed was in the cornering. The 595 dives into corners much more confidently than the 481 ever did. Must be the geometry. Defninately the best bike I've ever ridden.

As for the wheels. I started out with the Cane Creek tubulars and noticed that there was a slight bump near the valve in the tire. I think that it's because the tubular is thicker there. It's actually a little annoying when riding. Does anyone know if this is typical of a tubie??? and will it eventually ware in and calm down in that spot???( I'll quess I'll post that question in the wheel forum.) I switched over to my clinchers and everything was super smooth.

For those who asked: The frame is a large with dura ace except for the cranks which are Look octalink to fit the ergomo bottom bracket. So far the Ergomo works great.

WBC


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Some tubulars do have problems with a bump near the stem. You have to be very careful putting them onto the rims..Suggest just trying to re-mount or do another glue job. Sucks, but if you get them onto the rims properly, I think you'd find em better than clinchers..certainly they're lighter overall...I had some of those same wheels on my 585 and I also have some Lew/Reynolds DV tubulars with about the same section/rim height. I could certainly feel the difference in the weight and sold my cane creek clinchers. I found that whenever I grabbed some wheels to ride, it was the Reynolds tubulars, not the heavier harsher clinchers...
Fewer flats for me, also.

Nice bike, BTW. The bars, with a real bend, are nice..dislike the kind with the dorky mid bend "ergo" bump myownself.
Don Hanson


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice ride!!!!!!!

Congrats :thumbsup:


----------

